# Sig 238 Safey Update: MANDATORY!



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Taken from Sig's website.
P238 Upgrade



> SIG SAUER, Inc. has initiated a Mandatory Safety Upgrade pertaining to our new Model P238™ pistols. We have determined that a small number of P238 pistols may have safety levers that are not manufactured to factory specifications. Under certain conditions, it may be possible for the lever not to be completely engaged in the safe position. In this condition, the gun will not fire when the trigger is pulled. However, when the safety lever is moved to the off position, the hammer may fall, with the remote possibility that the gun could fire unintentionally, thus creating a risk of injury or death.
> 
> There have been no reports of any injuries or mishaps; however, in accordance with SIG SAUER, Inc.'s commitment to provide customers with the highest quality products and services, we are issuing a P238 Mandatory Safety Upgrade, to return the identified product to factory specifications. Upon receipt of the firearm, SIG SAUER will, at no cost to the owner, eliminate the risk identified above by replacing the subject part and performing functional upgrades that have been incorporated into the P238, subsequent to its introduction. SIG SAUER will return the firearm, pre-paid, to the owner as quickly as possible.
> 
> ...


----------

